# Any other tools similar to google earth?



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey, r there any tools like google earth but live?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

Will you ever learn to post in right section?
__________
If you mean live as in you don't want to install anything, then try wikimapia. It uses google earth's engine.


----------



## sourav (Sep 29, 2006)

i do know another one but i don't know what do you mean by *"live"*.

it is *local.live.com


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 29, 2006)

He meant real time images


----------



## knight17 (Oct 1, 2006)

Live local is good because it have a web based interface, but there is no service that offers realtime images in my knowledge.
May be US Military do have it...


----------

